# Question about Wainscoting kits



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*wainscoting*

I was at home depot this morning looking for wainscoting. I found
96" tall mdf 7" wide per piece (21" wide area per package). You might
be able to fit this in your car. I really like the material, it has a cap
and a base in which the wainscoting slides into. It is primed but you 
will need to paint it.
hope this helps... oh I forgot, you can divide the 96" to make 48" tall.
that will double the width of the package. You can ask Home Depot if
they will cut them for you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can rent one of their trucks for $20.00 an hour.
Ron


----------



## naenae (Aug 26, 2009)

*wainscoting kits*

Does anyone know where I can find the Wainscoting Kit (without special ordering it)that was used in the Sweat Equity show last week, it was being installed in a bathroom ? Someone mentioned Lowes but I was just there and they never hear of a "kit". The DIY website does not mention where to purchase the product. thanks for your help


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*wainscoting*

hi,

I had my bathroom remodeled this year. Got the wainscoting at Home Depot 96" length in strips of 7" I believe. My handyman just cut the length in half and it looks beautiful. Look for the MDF not plastic.

L. C.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

naenae said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Wainscoting Kit (without special ordering it)that was used in the Sweat Equity show last week, it was being installed in a bathroom ? Someone mentioned Lowes but I was just there and they never hear of a "kit". The DIY website does not mention where to purchase the product. thanks for your help


www.elitetrimworks.com


----------



## Bantymom (Dec 29, 2009)

It's been a while now. How is the MDF holding up in the bathroom?


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*mdf wainscoting bathroom*

it's been a while since my remodel -- here are some pictures.:whistling2:


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*wainscoting mdf bathroom*

another picture...


----------

